# network - trailers



## faust (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all !

I'm trying to reverse a win binary, which communicate with (IQeye) network cameras.

My problem is that, the packet I want to send contains 8b of datas. So with headers, the original packet is supposed to be 50b length.

When I send my own copy (from FreeBSD), wireshark see a 60b packet, with 10b of 'trailer'.


I heard about the `NOTRAILERS' flag (ifconfig). But still can't find/set it (or an equivalent).

Any ideas ?


using FBSD 6.2

(sorry for my english, and thanks a lot !)


----------

